# MMAPlayground Point Leaders Give Their Advice For UFC 78: Validation



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Alright guys, for UFC 78: Validation I decided to do something a little different. I decided who better to give advice on the upcoming fights than the people leading the camp in points. I went down the list and asked one person at a time if they would like to contribute until I had 5 people. Edwin, even though he doesn't post on these forums said he would start posting soon, so maybe I'll get him involved with UFC 79. Well, here are the top point leaders picks and reasonings. As always feel free to add your picks and reasons. 


*UFC 78: Validation​ *

*







Rashad Evans vs. Michael Bisping







*​ 
*screenamesuck*: Here we have two fighters that are going to come out to prove something. Rashad isn't going to be satisfied with a draw and Bisping wants to put his split decision win against Hamill behind him. In my opinion Rashad is much better standing and I'd give him the edge if goes to the ground also. I see Bisping going for several failed takedowns and Rashad picking Bisping apart for the whole fight. Bisping has yet to be tested really and even though Rashad hasn't either he has had more experience against tougher competition, it might not be much, but Tito is a Top 10 LHW and even though Imes isn't great he was still MUCH bigger than the smaller Evans, but somehow Rashad dominated that fight.  I see this fight going all the way to the end. Rashad by UD.

*Iron Daisy06*: This is without a doubt the easiest fight to decide on the whole card. I don't think Bisping will have an answer for Rashad's wrestling and will not have the judges make such a favourable decision. Rashad by UD.

*TREY B.*: Two TUF winners, who still remain undefeated, facing off. Bisping should have lost to Hamill, but it's history now. 'Shad goes to a draw with Tito. Bisping's striking is pretty sloppy, and he lacks footwork. Bisping's striking is very wide-open, and he gets caught A LOT (and when he does, he DOES NOT like it. Doesn't like to get hit. Go back and watch the Hamill fight. He got hit with some BOMBS, and started running). Rashad is a highly-acclaimed wrestler, has great footwork, head movement, he likes to be flashy, plus he uses his angles well. Both guys will want to put on a show, but more so on Evans part, I think. Mike will still have the Hamill lingering in his mind. So, with that being said, I don't see any facet of MMA that Bisping is better than Evans in, Evans trains with a GREAT Jackson camp, and I think he will make Bisping eat something flush, knocking him down, where Rashad rains down, until the ref steps in. He'll want to once again, remind people that he CAN finish. *Rashad Evans (TKO)*

*brownpimp88*: Rashad Evans via UD: Rashad Evans will take a similar route as Matt Hammill, and dominate Michael Bisping for three rounds. I see many takedowns coming from Rashad, and Michael having no answer.

*Captain_Austral*: For me i think this will be a one sided fight with Evans dominating both standing and on the ground. Evans will push the pace of this fight and eventually tire bisping and will get the win via UD or TKO via ground and pound. Rashad Evans via 3rd Round TKO.

*Consensus: Rashad Evans* (5 votes to 0)



*







Houston Alexander vs. Thiago Silva







*​ 
*screenamesuck*: Now this is going to be a great fight even though I don't see it lasting long. Both fighters like to swing and thats just how I see this fight going. We haven't seen much of Alexander yet, but what we have seen has been amazing. In less than three minutes he has not just beaten, but he has destroyed two very legit opponents. If Silva is smart he will try to take the fight to the ground, but I don't see Houston allowing that. I think they will both come out swinging and end up in the clinch. From there I see Houston landing some serious blows to Silva and ending this fight the same way he did the last two, with Silva lying on the canvas. I'm hoping to see this fight go to the ground though to see what Alexander is made of in all areas of MMA. Houston Alexander by 1st round KO.

*Iron Daisy06*: This fight is very difficult to call for me. I don't really know too much about Houston but have followed Thiago's career for a while. Training at Chute Box will have Silva more than ready for Houston's clinch. Whether he can watch out for those hands is a different story. I see Houston catching Thiago on the chin early in the first and getting a little overzealous and getting hit with an arm-bar.

*TREY B.*: This is going to be RAW, spelled backwards. The story will be told for me during Silva's entrance. His face will show...that's right - FEAR. I like Silva's upside, and aggressiveness, but not against someone like "The ASSASSIN" Houston Alexander. Someone who just aims to come in there and PUT YOU AWAY. Houston's overall strength in the clinch, FEROCIOUS pace, and unmitigated punching POWER is going to spell a quick end to this one. Thiago will be exploded upon. He's GOTTA GO. *Houston Alexander (KO)*
*
brownpimp88*: Houston Alexander via KO in Round 1: Houston has shown excellent, explosive striking, and I feel that Thiago Silva will be another victim of Houston Alexander. Early KO.

*Captain_Austral*: This will be a war of the strikers but i am going for Houston Alexander via TKO/KO, my reasoning for this is that Silva has yet to face a tough opponent and will succumb to the pressure of stepping up in class. Houston Alexander Via TKO/KO in the 2nd round.

*Consensus: Houston Alexander* (4 votes to 1)



*







Spencer Fisher vs. Frank Edgar







*​ 
*screenamesuck*: I can see this fight being FOTY. I honestly don't know where this fight is going to take place. I think Fisher will try to keep it standing and Edgar will try to get it to the ground. The problem is, both fighters will not have a problem no matter where it goes. I really shouldn't call that a problem since it will make for a great back and forth match. Looking back at past fights I think Fisher should take this one. Edgar has looked great since his debut, but Fisher is well...Fisher. I think this fight will be a war with Fisher landing more shots while standing and avoiding most of Frankies takedowns. I don't see either fighter ending this and will most likely go to decision. Spencer Fisher by UD
*
Iron Daisy06*: Both of these guys are extremely well rounded. Edgar has good hands, but I think the King will be too fast for him and should score a TKO in the third round of a great fight.

*TREY B.*: WOW. Can you say AWE-SOME!?!? This is going to be sick. I see Spencer letting the hands FLY, and just making Edgar's striking look slooooooow. Edgar may resort to wrestling and try to "outwork" Fisher to a decision, but if they strictly stand & trade, Fisher is gonna put on a CLINIC. People think Frankie's hands are good, we'll see against Fisher. *Spencer Fisher (Unanimous Decision)*
*
brownpimp88*: Frankie Edgar via SD: Frankie/The King will be a fast paced war, that will go the distance. I see Spencer having the edge on the feet, and Frankie having a good advantage on the ground. This fight will be close, but Frankie will out work Spencer and earn a close decision.

*Captain_Austral*: Should be another fun fight to watch and very close aswell. I think it will go to a decision with both fighters dukeing it out for the 3 Rounds but i think Fisher has the edge because he never rests, has good striking and loves to push the pace and put on a good fight. Spencer Fisher: Via Unanimous Decision.

*Consensus: Spencer Fisher* (4 votes to 1)



*







Karo Parisyan vs. Ryo Chonan







*​ *
screenamesuck*: I'll be honest, I'm not really up to date on Ryo, but I do know he has tons of talent. He is the last person to beat our current "unbeatable" MW champ, Anderson Silva (not counting Okami). I don't think any of that will matter though. I think Karo will come out like he normally does and completely dominate the whole match. Once again though I don't see Karo finishing this fight, like half his other wins. Karo Parisyan by UD

*Iron Daisy06*: Due to a lack of knowledge about Japenese Pride fighters, I will pick Karo with a 30-27 UD.

*TREY B.*: Will "The Piranha" be able to withstand "The Heat?" I think Karo's pace & Judo will be too much for Ryo, ESPECIALLY in his octagon debut. Nerves can do a number on a fighter, watch. Put quite simply, Karo will be firing on all cylinders, and Ryo will fight conservative, and get overwhelmed under the pressure of the "major leagues." Karo will walk him down the entire fight. *Karo Parisyan (Unanimous Decision)*

*brownpimp88*: Karo Parisyan via UD: Karo/Chonan, will be an exciting fight, with a lot of good moments, but I feel Karo is too skilled for Chonan, and will win with an impressive performance.
*
Captain_Austral*: Should be a very fun fight to watch. I see Karo outclassing Ryo with strikes and his Judo will eventually come into play and get him the win. Karo Parisyan Via TKO Ground & Pound in Round 2.

*Consensus: Karo Parisyan* (5 votes to 0)


*







Joe Lauzon vs. Jason Reinhardt







*​ *
screenamesuck*: I don't see this being that great of a fight. I think Joe will completely dominate this fight. Joe is good both standing and on the ground. He is also pretty big for a LW. Jason on the other hand normally fights two weight classes below Joe I believe. Even though he is undefeated I see Joe pushing Jason around the whole fight. The good thing is I don't see this fight lasting that long. Joe Lauzon by 1st round Submission.
*
Iron Daisy06*: Jason looks to have great subs, but I think Joe will defend these in route to a second round TKO with strikes from the mount.

*TREY B.*: Lauzon has been training with Penn's camp since TUF 5 ended, but Jason Reinhardt trains with Miletich, and looks like a legit guy at 155 lbs. Although, I've never seen Jason fight, I'm sure he's no scrub, I just don't see what he could do that would surprise Penn's pupil, Joseph Lauzon. We all know the skills Penn has, and you know he's teaching Joe some tricks of the trade. *Joe Lauzon (Submission)*
*
brownpimp88*: Joe Lauzon via TKO in Round 2: Joe Lauzon is a beast, and he will finish this fight either in the first or second, either by TKO or by Sub. Man, this guy is impressive.
*
Captain_Austral*: Seeing Reinhardts 18-0 record is impressive and he finishes most of his fights by submission and this how i see this fight going, also im not a big fan of Joe's so ill be betting on Jason. Jason Reinhardt Via Sumbission in Round 1 or 2.

*Consensus: Joe Lauzon* (4 votes to 1)


*







Akihiro Gono vs. Tamden McCrory







*​ *
screenamesuck*: I think McCrory will have the advantage in this fight. First of all he has the octagon experience and he has the longer reach. I think he will wear out Gono and spoil his debut. Tamden McCrory by 3rd round TKO.

*Iron Daisy06*: I really like Tamden and think he will pull off the upset with a sub in early round two.

*TREY B.*: Gono's UFC debut. At least his entrance _SHOULD_ be entertaining! Will he have octagon jitters? Probably. He's facing the 6'4" monster at 170, Tamdan McCrory...coming off a submission win over Pete Spratt. Reach will be in McCrory's favor, experience in Gono's corner. This is not PRIDE though...and I hope he's training with a cage. We'll see what happens! Hmmmm....I'll take the underdog here, based on a tad bit more octagon experience. In this one, picking Gono is a NO-NO. *Tamdan McCrory (Submission)*
*
brownpimp88*: Akihiro Gono via UD: Akihiro Gono is not known as a finisher, and I feel he will beat his opponent, so a Gono UD is the logical pick.
*
Captain_Austral*: Just a guess for me on this one and I'll have to go with Gono, he has been in there with some of the best and has beaten the likes of Yuki Kondo And Takanori Gomi. Akihiro Gono via Unanimous Desicion.

*Consensus: Tamden McCrory* (3 votes to 2)


*







Marcus Aurelio vs. Luke Caudillo







*​ *
screenamesuck*: I'm gonna keep this short, because I'm pretty positive most people already know who should win this fight. Marcus Aurelio has a TON more experience and has much more talent that Caudillo. He had a rough start with his debut, but who doesn't against Guida. I predict a quick fight here. Marcus Aurelio by 1st round Submission.
*
Iron Daisy06*: Lets face it, Luke is submission prone, with most of his losses coming by way of sub, I think Marcus will force a tapout in Round 1.
*
TREY B.*: PRIDE veteran Marcus "Maximus" Aurelio steps back into action after his split decision loss to Clay Guida at UFC 74. He takes on "Lil' Hulk" Luke Caudillo. Only time I've ever seen Caudillo fight, he lost to Nate Mohr. Marcus is proven, has been in there with the big dogs, and will be too much for Luke. WAY TOO MUCH. Better luck next time 'ole Luke-y boy. *Marcus Aurelio (Submission)*
*
brownpimp88*: Marcus Aurelio via Sub in Round 3: Aurelio is either on or off. I feel he will start slow, but be winning the fight, and then finish in the 2nd or 3rd.

*Captain_Austral*: This should be an easy fight for Marcus and i think he is way too talented for Luke and will win via TKO. Aurelio via TKO in the 1st Round.

*Consensus: Marcus Aurelio *(5 votes to 0)


*







Thiago Alves vs. Chris Lytle







*​ *
screenamesuck*: This is probably the toughest fight to pick on this card. Chris Lytle has the experience and has went toe to toe with the best the UFC has to offer. He is a master on the ground and has proven he can hang with the best, even champions. Thiago Alves on the other hand lives up to his nickname, he is a Pitbull. Alves has been dominating in his last few fights. He kind of reminds me of the Terminator, because he just keeps coming like nothing can stop him. Even though Lytle should be the favorite to win I see Alves taking this fight. I think he will just be to strong for Lytle and end it about mid way through. Thiago Alves by 2nd round TKO.
*
Iron Daisy06*: Being that Lytle is almost inpossible to finish, and will give nearly anyone fits where ever the fight goes I will pick Thiago Alves by Split Decision

*TREY B.*: Man...Alves is young, and explosive. Lytle is TOUGH as nails, and has been through the fire with some of the BEST at 170 lbs. Alves' aggressive nature is tough to bet against, but he was stopped by Jon Fitch, and Lytle is a very even-keel guy, so I think he weathers whatever Alves brings on the feet really, and could sub Thiago from the bottom...but whenever I watch Lytle fight, it seems like he thinks about everything else, BESIDES FIGHTING. *Thiago Alves (Split Decision)*
*
brownpimp88*: Chris Lytle via Sub in Round 2: I have changed my pick in this fight. I have faith in Chris Lytle, and I think he will take some damage in the first, and then catch Thiago in a nice submission in the second. 
*
Captain_Austral*: Umm yeah not sure about this one, If Alves can keep the fight standing i think it will be his for the taking but if Lytle gets it to the ground Alves might have trouble defending agaisnt submissions, 2 out of his 3 losses have been by submission so i hope he has been working on his sub defence and assuming that he has i will being going for Alves. Thiago Alves Via Decision.

*Consensus: Thiago Alves *(4 votes to 1)

*







Ed Herman vs. Joe Doerksen







*​ 
*screenamesuck*: Alright, both fighters seem to go to the ground in most of their fights. Joe has one advantage in this fight and thats the fact that he already beat Ed once. I don't think it will be quite the same this time around. Ed has looked impressive in all his fights since coming to the UFC and is only getting better. Joe is also taking this fight on short notice and might not be fully prepared. Joe might have a nice record, but most of his wins are against newbies. I think Ed will come out with the win this time around. Ed by 2nd round Submission.
*
Iron Daisy06*: Ed Herman via 2nd round tko. I don't think Doerkson will have enough time to prepare for this fight.

*TREY B.*: Joe beat Ed once already..I think that will play on Herman's mind in this time around. Plus, Joe is always taking fights on short notice, and by now - it's not an issue for the guy anymore. Doerksen will eventually get him to the mat, and out-work him down there. *Joe Doerksen (Unanimous Decision)* OH, and now they NEED to move Alves / Lytle to the main card....make this a prelim.

*brownpimp88*: Joe Doerkson via Sub in Round 3: If David Terrell weren't a bad match-up for Ed Herman, Joe Doerkson is even as bad. This fight won't be too exciting, and I am expecting Herman too look pretty good, but I see Joe Doerkson getting a submission late in the fight.

*Captain_Austral*: Herman should take this fight via submission in the 2nd Round. I think he is much to strong for Doerksen.

*Consensus: Ed Herman* (3 votes to 2)​


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

No love for Chris Lylte? I think he has a very good shot at beating Thiago, but either way, no way does Lytle get finished in this fight. Its gotta be a decision win if you're picking Silva.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

this is a better way t do it...but Choanan is going to beat Karo and silva will win. and Gono rules so he will win


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmmmm, I had a feeling you'd be picking those two fighters to win, I just can't figure out why lol


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

well i guess it's b/c im a big fan of both..haha but really Chonan has very good chance......it should be a fast pac fight....oh and Gono is just to good for McCrory to handle


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice picks, in fact i agreed with the majority on everyone of them. I think the lock in the fight is defiantly Rashad Vs. Bisping.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> but Choanan is going to beat Karo


Yeah, no way I see this happening. Karo will pretty much smoke Ryo for 3 rounds.

I am so confident that I have a sig bet going on with Negation.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

im sure Ryo will win the fight
thats why i have a sig bet going with Cabby


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I really hope that Karo wins. That way we have a better chance of seeing Karo vs Fitch for the next #1 contender spot. It would be even better if Kos vs Diego II was on the same card, thats if Diego comes out like he did against Fitch


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

kds13 said:


> No love for Chris Lylte? I think he has a very good shot at beating Thiago, but either way, no way does Lytle get finished in this fight. Its gotta be a decision win if you're picking Silva.



I am with ya on Lytle man...


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I really hope that Karo wins. That way we have a better chance of seeing Karo vs Fitch for the next #1 contender spot. It would be even better if Kos vs Diego II was on the same card, thats if Diego comes out like he did against Fitch


Didn't ya hear? Diego is thinking of dropping down in the weight. Its the thing to do when you get beat twice now. I wouldn't mind see Chonan fight Fitch would probably be a fun match up. Fitch/Karo while interesting is gonna spark a lot of Judo vs. Wrestling threads and we already saw what Karo did to Burkman, not saying Fitch is anything like Burkman, in fact Fitch has better TDD and striking so could be a long night for Karo. 

OT: I went with most of the picks the guys made, except for Evans/Bisping...The Count did good against Hammill who has better wrestling I would think than Rashad and how did Rashad go from getting his ass handed to him buy Salmon to being a great striker, all it takes is a LHK?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Okami Fan, do you side with fighters just because they're Asian? :confused02: 

As for the picks I agree with most of you, except you're all going to be sorely disappointed when Lytle beats Alves. Seriously, his experience, ground game and the fact he's near impossible to finish spells doom for Thiago.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

to tell you the truth i don't haha Chonan is my 5th favorite fighter soo of course i will cheer for him...and all my favorite fighter besides Arlovski are japanese...so really whats wrong with being a fan of Japanese fighters?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

My picks are nearly all the same, the two major stand outs that are different for me are Bisping over Evans and Edgar over Fisher. 

Okami-Fan, quit being racist~! I actually picked Karo to win by KO over Chonan and McCrory to win by subby.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

im not being Racist....how am i? im sorry i think my favorite fighters will win


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

IMO you have to look at every fight with less of your heart and more of your head. Just b/c one of your favorites is in there doesn't mean he is going to win. For Ryo Karo presents a set of tools he probably is going to have a hard time with.

Edit: B Real why you picking The Count?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Why *arn't* people picking The Count? I think Bisping is better than Rashad.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

ummm iceman im picking with my head too Chonan has the tools to beat Karo...you guys overlook him and you shouldn't...


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe you underlook Karo? Did you see his last fight? He's going to be even better than he was in his last fight. He looked so good in his last fight, it was frightening.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

B-Real said:


> Why *arn't* people picking The Count? I think Bisping is better than Rashad.


Better at what? Winning decisions?


ZING!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> to tell you the truth i don't haha Chonan is my 5th favorite fighter soo of course i will cheer for him...and all my favorite fighter besides Arlovski are japanese...so really whats wrong with being a fan of Japanese fighters?


There's nothing wrong with supporting your countrymen, I have no problem with that. I'm just curious because you pick the Japanese guys to win, but you never say why :laugh:.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

im surprised so little think that thiago alves is going to win against houston. i'm taking alves via SUB end of round 1


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm actually picking Ryo Chonan to win against Karo as well. I really think Ryo Chonan is going to win.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 24, 2007)

Rashad Evans UD
Houston Alexander 1 KO
Frankie Edgar UD
Joe Lauzon 1 SUB
Akihiro Gono UD
Marcus Aurelio 1 SUB
Karo Parisyan UD
Thiago Alves 2 KO
Ed Herman UD


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> im surprised so little think that thiago alves is going to win against houston. i'm taking alves via SUB end of round 1


I think you mean Thiago Silva bro:thumb02:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Evans
Alexander
Fisher
Lauzon
Gono
Aurelio
Parisyan
Lytle
Doerkson


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Edwin said:


> Rashad Evans UD
> Houston Alexander 1 KO
> Frankie Edgar UD
> Joe Lauzon 1 SUB
> ...



Uh Oh, Edwin speaks!!!!! Thanks for taking the time to stop by the forums. Hmmmmm, We only disagree on two fights so I feel pretty good about myself lol


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Evans by TKO in the 2nd.
Silva by TKO in the 2nd.
Spence by decision.
Lauzon by sub in round 2.
Gono by decision.
Aurelio by sub in the 2nd.
Karo by decision.
Alves by decision.
Herman by TKO in the second.

Lot's of 2nd round stoppages and decisions.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Evans TKO in the 3rd
Silva KO/TKO in the 2nd maybe late 1st
Frankie By decision
Lauzon by sub in round 2
Gono Ko in the 1st
Aurelio by sub in the 2nd
Chonan 3rd round sub with 30 secs left in the round(a leg submission)
Alves by decision
Herman by TKO in the second


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

evans by tko in round 2, alexander tko round 1, edgar by decision,lauzon by sub round 2, gono by UD,aurelio by UD, karo bu UD, alves by tko round 2, herman by sub round 3


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> to tell you the truth i don't haha Chonan is my 5th favorite fighter soo of course i will cheer for him...and all my favorite fighter besides Arlovski are japanese...so really whats wrong with being a fan of Japanese fighters?


Do you know what a *bias* is?

As far as the topic goes, I agree with all the picks, except I'm gunning for Lytle to win, as well as Bisping. I don't really like Bisping, but I just dislike Evans more. It's funny because I definitely think Hamill lost to Bisping, and also think Evans should of got a L to Tito, not a draw. I also think Bisping's training of wrestling for preparation for the Hammil fight will pay off vs Evans.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree with pretty much all the fights but the one I am having settling on is the Herman fight right now I got him being subbed in the 2nd rd. but I'm not sure if I should change it to him winning a UD.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Just letting you guys know the picks have been updated to include the Herman/Doerksen fight. I'm suprised, because I thought I'd be the only one picking Herman in both the Herman/Terrell and Herman/Doerksen fight, but Herman was the majority choice in both, hmmmmm


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Just letting you guys know the picks have been updated to include the Herman/Doerksen fight. I'm suprised, because I thought I'd be the only one picking Herman in both the Herman/Terrell and Herman/Doerksen fight, but Herman was the majority choice in both, hmmmmm


I was on the fence for Doerkson/Herman and actually picked Doerkson but I will switch to Doerkson to go with the group. I am also on the fence with Lytle and Alves and I will go with the majority just because it is so overwhelming but I have a feeling on that one. I like this style of picking. Sorry it took me a while to post but wrestling has started up so I have been kind of busy. Making the cut down to 45 from 63 for the last 3 weeks or so so i just have not been posting as much I had to stick with Silva and Edgar though because I feel fairly strongly on those picks.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Make sure you pick who YOU really think will win.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Just letting you know who other sites picked....

*MMAMANIA.com*
_Evans via unanimous decision
Silva via TKO
Doerksen via submission
Parisyan via unanimous decision
Fisher via unanimous decision_

*MMAMANIA.com* (Desert Dog Betting Advise)
_Evans via decision
__Karo via decision
__Fisher via technical knockout
__Houston via technical knockout
__Herman via decision
__ Alves via technical knockout
__Tamdan via technical knockout
__Aurelio via submision
__Lauzon via technical knockout

_*MMAJUNKIE.com 
*_Evans by TKO in the second round via ground and pound, though it’s not a stretch to think this fight could go to decision.
Alexander by TKO in the first two minutes of the first round, yet again.
Doerksen by submission early but wouldn’t bet it
Parisyan by TKO in the second
I expect that Spencer Fisher’s edge in striking, coaching and experience will prove too much for Edgar.
Alves by unanimous decision
Reinhardt, who I’ll predict by submission in the first round if he can pull the upset
Aurelio to rebound here, defeating Caudillo by submission in the second round
McCrory by TKO in the second round

_*5oz's of Pain
*_Evans
Karo
Edgar
Alexander
Herman/Doerksen (couldn't decided between the 6 of em)
Alves
McCrory
Aurelio
Lauzon_


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I would just like to give a BIG THANK YOU to the members of our camp that took the time to post thier thoughts on all the fights and to give their picks. I'm very dissapointed in the ones that didn't considering I stated in the rules that I would like for the members to post their picks in these threads to help out the other members that may be having trouble with choices. I'm even more dissapointed in the members of our camp that didn't post in here, but somehow found the time to post their picks in other threads. I believe there was about 39 people who didn't post in this thread and a handfull of people that didn't post here, but I see posted in other threads. If you guys don't want to take the time to help out your team then I'll just have to remove you from the team, just let me know now if your not going to be able to participate for UFC 79. Once again thanks to the people that took the time to help out.

Edit: Oh yeah, even Edwin took the time to make his first post here to give his picks, tisk tisk guys.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Dang SNS, I am so sorry. I knew about it and had the time but I lost track of it and didn't post my picks. Sorry but i will defiantly post them for UFC 79!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

It's cool, you atleast posted in here and said you agreed with a majority of the picks which is more than some of our other members.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll definitely post my picks for UFC 79. I got the feeling you only wanted the point leaders' opinions in this thread. :dunno:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

> Alright guys, for UFC 78: Validation I decided to do something a little different. I decided who better to give advice on the upcoming fights than the people leading the camp in points. I went down the list and asked one person at a time if they would like to contribute until I had 5 people. Edwin, even though he doesn't post on these forums said he would start posting soon, so maybe I'll get him involved with UFC 79. Well, here are the top point leaders picks and reasonings. *As always feel free to add your picks and reasons*.


 No, I wanted everyone to comment on our picks and give thier own. The whole purpose is to see where our team stands on their picks


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> No, I wanted everyone to comment on our picks and give thier own. The whole purpose is to see where our team stands on their picks


Well, shit. Anyway, it's late, but I agreed with every pick.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> I'll definitely post my picks for UFC 79. I got the feeling you only wanted the point leaders' opinions in this thread. :dunno:


Yeah I kind of had that idea too. I put some of my opinions on there but I just thought that you did not want all of the picks on there. We do need to get everyone posting though, I mean its only one post, it doesnt take that long.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I didn't get time to post my pics even on the Station but i will at UFC 79 anyway i went 7-2.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well now everyone knows lol.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, here were the top 10 point leaders for UFC 78...

*







1* 78 bbjd7 
*







2* 73 Edwin 
*







3* 66 6sidedlie 
*4* 64 kamikaze15208 *
**5* 62 Okami-Fan *
6* 59 Damone *
7* 57 screenamesuck 
*8* 54 e-thug 
*8* 54 aka_ice *
10* 52 poohbear985 

Overall our advice was pretty good. We got the Alexander/Fisher/McCrory fights wrong. The Alexander and Fisher fight seemed to be the two fights that a lot of different people were stuck on, so overall I think we did pretty good. I will be in contact with our new top 5 point leaders to get going on the new advice thread for 79.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I got every fight right except Spencer vs Edgar. Damn you, Fisher!


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

well i picked Chonan but he lost and i picked little hulk hhaa


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

went 7-2, fairly descent as I was really split on Alexander Vs Silva and Gono had an insane submission on McCrory!

I'll be giving my analysis on the upcoming UFC 79.

PS. Are we doin a breakdown for the TUF 6 finale?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn I had 51 points. 11th place.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I picked every fight right I just did not do quite as good as I would have liked on the round/way the fight ended but I am definately happy on this one. That is crazy someone got 78 points on that one. That is awesome congrats.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

e-thug said:


> went 7-2, fairly descent as I was really split on Alexander Vs Silva and Gono had an insane submission on McCrory!
> 
> I'll be giving my analysis on the upcoming UFC 79.
> 
> PS. Are we doin a breakdown for the TUF 6 finale?


I would like to, but right now we only know of one fight and I'm not sure if everyone will have time to give me their picks by the time they let us know who all is fighting. So right now, no I will not be doing one of these for TUF Finale, but we can just make a regular thread like everyone else I guess asking who all everyone thinks is going to win. If I change my mind I'll send the point leaders a PM


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Here are my thoughts and picks for UFC 79

In the *GSP vs Hughes* Main Event I expect it to be a pretty good fight. The excitment will be in the air and you can just sit back and enjoy two truly GREAT fighters. Even though Hughes isa great fighter, he appears to have met his kryptonite in George St. Pierre. I thinkn GSP will dazzle us with is striking and possibly even get a takedown of his own. Im picking GSP by TKO late in the 2nd

*Chucky vs Wandy*
Ahhhhhh the fight Ive changed my mind on 1000 times. If this fight was 2 years ago maybe Im taking Chuck. But after seeing him outstruck by a mediocre striker in Keith Jardine I wonder how he will do against an animal like Silva. I think Chuck has a chance but Wand will prove to be too much. Chuck just cant handle guys that get in his face. Wand will keep Chuck on his heels all night and will win a convincing UD.

*Machida vs Sokky*
This fight could be great or it could suck balls. Im still not a believer in Sokoudjou but he still has a shot at a KO. Machida is the more polished and better overall fighter. If this fight ends up being exciting it will be because Sokky won by KO. If it ends up sucking it will be a UD for Machida. Unfortunatley im choosing the latter.

*Melvin vs Clementi*
Grudge match could be a real fun fight. I think we will see both guys throwing bombs early. I look for Melvin getting a big slam and eventually pounding No Love out late in the 1st

*Undercards*
Dean Lister over Radev via 1st round sub
Roan Carneiro over DeSouza via 2nd round TKO
Mark Bocek over Evans via UD


----------

